# Favorite Bass Fly?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I hit the water for Bass on the Fly Rod last year with some Whooly Buggers which caught fish but not that much. I've tied a bunch of Poppers for them this winter. Those should do the trick. What would you guys use for Largies?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Pencil poppers with a marabou tail and a sharpie paint job


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's definitely more fun to catch them on top, and I catch a lot of bass on surface flies, but catch a lot more on subsurface streamer patterns. Depending on where I am fishing, I will vary the size and pattern I'll throw. Clousers catch me more bass than any other fly, but I throw several variations. Some with brass eyes, some with bead chain for shallow water, and tie some with marabou instead of bucktail, some with coyote instead of bucktail. Half and Half's also catch me a lot of bass. I'd rank my bass producers in this order:

1. Clousers
2. Bunny Baitfish (in my video post)
3. Poppers/chuggers
4. Half and Half (I throw it less, it could be higher if I threw it more)


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL! I got to many! But If I were keep 2 out of them all then it would be these two.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

whooly buggers are usually a safe bet, i mostly go after smallies but when i do go after largemouths in ponds or lakes rubber legs are the ticket. Anything that looks big and ugly that has unjulating extremities is usually a bet. Long strands of marabu are good too.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Joes hopper #6 on top and a clauser crayfish 3 feet or so below. I keep my 5 wt rigged all summer with this setup and it works for me on the ponds or river I fish. I also get many gorilla gills and a few nice crappie. The fish don't have to be feeding on top to take the hopper. 

Rickerd


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

My best producing largemouth flies have always been large rabbit strip zonkers in either black or olive. I use every other type of fly, but those zonkers always seem to get the job done. They cast like bullets too when they're wet!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll definitly tie some Zonkers then. What are some good colors or does it just depend on the water clarity and the type of baitfish in the body of water?


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am tempted to say jitterbugs and zara spooks, but they don't cast too well with a flyrod. Seriously, I like the wooly buggers and then a crayfish pattern, and last but not least of all, a nice "juicy" leech pattern. (I do a lot of river fishing, so that often dictates the type of flies I use.)


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fruit cocktail.


----------



## Shoeman (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's a couple of my favorites


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Heres a few more of balsawood flies.



















Woolhead bluegill. This kicks ass!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FlpVVKvrnu0[/YOUTUBE]


Sweet video.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

I've had luck with bunny leeches and who can pass up something called a meat whistle?!


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Tutorial 



:


----------

